# Marriage:  It's "Ours" and it's Worth Fighting For



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2012)

I found this list of elected officials and organizations which support Marriage between One Man and One Woman.     It truly helped me see who's in the senate and needs to remain there and those who need to be put out; also which businesses I will focus upon spending my money.  

Here's the list:   It's long...

*Elected officials who support ‘Traditional Marriage’…*

*Former Presidents*

•	George W. Bush[34] (R-Texas)

*Governors*

•	Mike Beebe[35] (D-Arkansas)
•	Terry Branstad[36] (R-Iowa)
•	Jan Brewer[37] (R-Arizona)
•	Sam Brownback[38] (R-Kansas)
•	Chris Christie[39] (R-New Jersey)
•	Tom Corbett[40] (R-Pennsylvania)
•	Mitch Daniels[41] (R-Indiana)
•	Nathan Deal[42] (R-Georgia)
•	Mary Fallin[43] (R-Oklahoma)
•	Nikki Haley[44] (R-South Carolina)
•	Dave Heineman[45] (R-Nebraska)
•	Gary Herbert[46] (R-Utah)
•	Bobby Jindal[47] (R-Louisiana)
•	John Kasich[48] (R-Ohio)
•	Paul LePage[49] (R-Maine)
•	Susana Martinez[50] (R-New Mexico)
•	Bob McDonnell[51] (R-Virginia)
•	Matt Mead[52] (R-Wyoming)
•	Jay Nixon[53] (D-Missouri)
•	Beverly Perdue[54] (D-North Carolina)
•	Sean Parnell[55] (R-Alaska)
•	Rick Perry[56] (R-Texas)
•	Brian Sandoval[57] (R-Nevada)
•	Rick Scott[58] (R-Florida)
•	Rick Snyder[59] (R-Michigan)
•	Scott Walker[60] (R-Wisconsin)
•	Dennis Daugaard[61] (R-South Dakota)
•	Robert Bentley[62] (R-Alabama)
•	Phil Bryant[63] (R-Mississippi)
•	Bill Haslam[64] (R-Tennessee)

*Former Governors*

•	Lamar Alexander[65] (R-Tennessee)
•	George Allen[65] (R-Virginia)
•	Haley Barbour[66] (R-Mississippi)
•	Kit Bond[65] (R-Missouri)
•	Phil Bredesen[67] (D-Tennessee)
•	George W. Bush (R-Texas)
•	Jeb Bush[68] (R-Florida)
•	Donald Carcieri[69] (R-Rhode Island)
•	Jim Douglas [70] (R-Vermont)
•	John Hoeven[71] (R-North Dakota)
•	Mike Huckabee[72] (R-Arkansas)
•	Mike Johanns[73] (R-Nebraska)
•	Tim Kaine[74] (D-Virginia)
•	Linda Lingle[75] (R-Hawaii)
•	Joe Manchin[76] (D-West Virginia)
•	Ben Nelson[65][77] (D-Nebraska)
•	Sarah Palin[78] (R-Alaska)
•	George Pataki[79] (R-New York)
•	Tim Pawlenty[80] (R-Minnesota)
•	Tom Ridge[81] (R-Pennsylvania)
•	Bob Riley[82] (R-Alabama)
•	Mitt Romney[83][84] (R-Massachusetts)
•	George Voinovich[65][85] (R-Ohio)

* U.S. Senators*

•	Lamar Alexander (R-Tennessee)
•	Kelly Ayotte[86] (R-New Hampshire)
•	John Barrasso[87] (R-Wyoming)
•	Roy Blunt[88] (R-Missouri)
•	John Boozman[89] (R-Arkansas)
•	Scott Brown[90] (R-Massachusetts)
•	Richard Burr[65][91] (R-North Carolina)
•	Saxby Chambliss[65][92] (R-Georgia)
•	Dan Coats[93] (R-Indiana)
•	Tom Coburn[65][94][95] (R-Oklahoma)
•	Thad Cochran[65] (R-Mississippi)
•	Bob Corker[96] (R-Tennessee)
•	John Cornyn[65][97][98] (R-Texas)
•	Mike Crapo[65][92] (R-Idaho)
•	Jim DeMint[65][99] (R-South Carolina)
•	Mike Enzi[65][92] (R-Wyoming)
•	Lindsey Graham[65][92] (R-South Carolina)
•	Chuck Grassley[65] (R-Iowa)
•	Orrin Hatch[65] (R-Utah)
•	John Hoeven (R-North Dakota)
•	Kay Bailey Hutchison[65][100] (R-Texas)
•	Jim Inhofe[65][92] (R-Oklahoma)
•	Johnny Isakson[65][92] (R-Georgia)
•	Mike Johanns (R-Nebraska)
•	Ron Johnson[101] (R-Wisconsin)
•	Jon Kyl[102] (R-Arizona)
•	Richard Lugar[65] (R-Indiana)
•	Joe Manchin (D-West Virginia)
•	John McCain[103] (R-Arizona)
•	Mitch McConnell[65] (R-Kentucky)
•	Jerry Moran[104] (R-Kansas)
•	Lisa Murkowski[65] (R-Alaska)
•	Ben Nelson (D-Nebraska)
•	Rand Paul[105] (R-Kentucky)
•	Rob Portman[106] (R-Ohio)
•	Pat Roberts[65][92] (R-Kansas)
•	Marco Rubio[107] (R-Florida)
•	Jeff Sessions[65][108] (R-Alabama)
•	Richard Shelby[65][92] (R-Alabama)
•	John Thune[65][109] (R-South Dakota)
•	Pat Toomey[110] (R-Pennsylvania)
•	David Vitter[65][92] (R-Louisiana)
•	Roger Wicker[111] (R-Mississippi)

* Former Senators*

•	Wayne Allard[65] (R-Colorado)
•	George Allen (R-Virginia)
•	Bob Bennett[65] (R-Utah)
•	Kit Bond[65] (R-Missouri)
•	Sam Brownback (R-Kansas)
•	Jim Bunning[65] (R-Kentucky)
•	Conrad Burns[65] (R-Montana)
•	Robert Byrd[65][112][113] (D-West Virginia)
•	Hillary Clinton[114] (D-New York)
•	Norm Coleman[65] (R-Minnesota)
•	Larry Craig[65] (R-Idaho)
•	Mike DeWine[65] (R-Ohio)
•	Elizabeth Dole[65] (R-North Carolina)
•	Pete Domenici[65][115] (R-New Mexico)
•	John Ensign[65] (R-Nevada)
•	Bill Frist[65] (R-Tennessee)
•	Trent Lott[65] (R-Mississippi)
•	Mel Martinez[65] (R-Florida)
•	Rick Santorum[65][116] (R-Pennsylvania)
•	Gordon H. Smith[65] (R-Oregon)
•	Ted Stevens[65] (R-Alaska)
•	Jim Talent[65] (R-Missouri)
•	Craig Thomas[65] (R-Wyoming)
•	George Voinovich (R-Ohio)
•	John Warner[65] (R-Virginia)

*Members of the U.S. House of Representatives*
[117]
•	Robert B. Aderholt (R-AL4, 1997-pres.)
•	W. Todd Akin (R-MO2, 2001-pres.)
•	Rodney Alexander (R-LA5, 2003-pres.)
•	Michele Bachmann (R-MN6, 2007-pres.)[118]
•	Spencer Bachus (R-AL6, 1993-pres.)
•	Roscoe G. Bartlett (R-MD6, 1993-pres.)
•	Joe Barton (R-TX6, 1985-pres.)
•	Gus Bilirakis (R-FL9, 2007-pres.)
•	Sanford D. Bishop, Jr. (D-GA2, 1993-pres.)
•	Marsha Blackburn (R-TN7, 2003-pres.)
•	Speaker John Boehner (R-OH8, 1991-pres.)[119]
•	Kevin Brady (R-TX8, 1997-pres.)
•	Henry E. Brown, Jr. (R-SC1)
•	Michael C. Burgess (R-TX26)
•	Dan Burton (R-IN5)
•	Ken Calvert (R-CA44)
•	Eric Cantor (R-VA7)
•	John R. Carter (R-TX31)
•	Tom Cole (R-OK4)
•	John Abney Culberson (R-TX7)
•	John J. Duncan, Jr. (R-TN2)
•	Jo Ann Emerson (R-MO8)
•	Jeff Flake (R-AZ6)
•	J. Randy Forbes (R-VA4)
•	Trent Franks (R-AZ2)
•	Scott Garrett (R-NJ5)
•	Phil Gingrey (R-GA11)
•	Bob Goodlatte (R-VA6)
•	Ralph M. Hall (R-TX4)
•	Wally Herger (R-CA2)
•	Sam Johnson (R-TX3)
•	Walter B. Jones (R-NC3)
•	Steve King (R-IA5)
•	Jack Kingston (R-GA1)
•	Frank D. Lucas (R-OK3)
•	Donald A. Manzullo (R-IL16)
•	Thaddeus G. McCotter (R-MI11)
•	Mike McIntyre (D-NC7)
•	Howard P. McKeon (R-CA25)
•	Candice S. Miller (R-MI10)
•	Gary G. Miller (R-CA42)
•	Jeff Miller (R-FL1)
•	Sue Wilkins Myrick (R-NC9)
•	Randy Neugebauer (R-TX19)
•	Mike Pence (R-IN6)
•	Collin C. Peterson (D-MN7)
•	Joseph R. Pitts (R-PA16)
•	Harold Rogers (R-KY5)
•	Mike D. Rogers (R-AL3)
•	Paul Ryan (R-WI1)[120]
•	Pete Sessions (R-TX32)
•	Bill Shuster (R-PA9)
•	Lamar S. Smith (R-TX21)
•	Cliff Stearns (R-FL6)
•	John Sullivan (R-OK1)
•	Michael R. Turner (R-OH3)
•	Ed Whitfield (R-KY1)
•	Joe Wilson (R-SC2)
•	Rick Berg (R-ND)

* Former U.S. Representatives*

•	Wayne Allard (R-CO4)
•	George Allen (R-VA7)
•	J. Gresham Barrett (R-SC3, 2003-2011)
•	Roy Blunt (R-MO7)
•	John Boozman (R-AR3)
•	Ginny Brown-Waite (R-FL5)
•	Jim Bunning (R-KY4)
•	Richard Burr (R-NC5)
•	Robert Byrd (D-WV6)
•	Saxby Chambliss (R-GA8)
•	Dan Coats (R-IN4)
•	Tom Coburn (R-OK2)
•	Thad Cochran (R-MS4)
•	Larry Craig (R-ID1)
•	Mike Crapo (R-ID2)
•	Philip M. Crane (R-IL8)
•	Lincoln Davis (D-TN4)
•	Nathan Deal (R-GA9)
•	Jim DeMint (R-SC4)
•	Mike DeWine (R-OH7)
•	John Ensign (R-NV1)
•	Mary Fallin (R-OK5)
•	Newt Gingrich (R-GA6, 1979-1999)[121]
•	Lindsey Graham (R-SC3)
•	Chuck Grassley (R-IO3)
•	Peter Hoekstra (R-MI2)
•	Duncan Hunter (R-CA52)
•	Jim Inhofe (R-OK1)
•	Johnny Isakson (R-GA6)
•	Bobby Jindal (R-LA1)
•	John Kasich (R-OH12)
•	Jon Kyl (R-AZ4)
•	Trent Lott (R-MS5)
•	Jim Marshall (D-GA3)
•	John McCain (R-AZ1)
•	Jerry Moran (R-KS1)
•	Marilyn Musgrave[122] (R-CO4)
•	Rob Portman (R-OH2)
•	Adam H. Putnam (R-FL12)
•	George Radanovich (R-CA19)
•	Tom Ridge (R-PA21)
•	Bob Riley (R-AL3)
•	Pat Roberts (R-KS1)
•	Rick Santorum (R-PA18)
•	John B. Shadegg (R-AZ3)
•	Richard Shelby (R-AL7)
•	Jim Talent (R-MO2)
•	Gene Taylor (D-MS4)
•	Craig Thomas (R-WY)
•	John Thune (R-SD)
•	Todd Tiahrt (R-KS4)
•	Pat Toomey (R-PA15)
•	David Vitter (R-LA1)
•	Zach Wamp (R-TN3)
•	J. C. Watts[123] (R-OK4)
•	Roger Wicker (R-MS1)

*Other notable elected officials*

*Maryland*
•	Delegate Don H. Dwyer, Jr.[124][125] (R-31)

*New York*

•	Senator Rubén Díaz, Sr.[126] (D-32)

*Rhode Island*

•	Senate President M. Teresa Paiva-Weed[127] (D-13)


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2012)

*Organizations:*

• African Methodist Episcopal Church[128]
• Agudath Israel of America[129]
• Alliance Defense Fund[130]
• Alliance for Marriage[131]
• American College of Pediatricians
• American Family Association[132]
• Anglican Church in North America[134]
• Arlington Group[135]
• Assemblies of God[136]
• Brethren in Christ[137]
• Catholic Answers
• Chick-fil-A[138]
• Christian Coalition of America[139] 


•	Christian and Missionary Alliance[137]
•	Church of God in Christ[140]
•	The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints[137][141]
•	Coloradans For Marriage[142]
•	Concerned Women for America[143]
•	Conservative Congregational Christian Conference[137]
•	Conservative Mennonite Conference[144]
•	Convocation of Anglicans in North America
•	Council of Islamic Organizations of Greater Chicago[145]
•	Eagle Forum[146]
•	Evangelical Free Church of America[137]
•	Evangelical Methodist Church[148]
•	Evangelical Presbyterian Church[137]
•	Family Institute of Connecticut
•	Family Research Council[149]
•	Focus on the Family[150]
•	International Church of the Foursquare Gospel[137]
•	International Pentecostal Holiness Church [137]
•	Knights of Columbus[151][152][153]
•	Liberty Counsel[154]
•	Lutheran Church-Missouri Synod[155]
•	*MassResistance[156]*
•	Missionary Church[137]
•	National Association of Evangelicals[137][157]
•	National Organization for Marriage[158]
•	Nation of Islam[159]
•	Open Bible Churches[137]
•	Oregon Defense of Marriage Coalition
•	Protect Marriage Arizona[160][142]
•	ProtectMarriage.com
•	Rabbinical Council of America[129]
•	Seventh-day Adventist Church[161]
•	Southern Baptist Convention[162]
•	Stand For Marriage Maine[163]
•	Texans For Marriage[164]
•	Thomas More Law Center[165]
•	Traditional Values Coalition[166]
•	Union of Orthodox Jewish Congregations of America[129][137]
•	United Brethren in Christ Church[137]
•	United Methodist Church[167]
•	United States Conference of Catholic Bishops[137]
•	Vision America[168]
•	VoteOnMarriage.org
•	Westboro Baptist Church[169]
•	Wesleyan Church[137]


I purposely deleted the 'KKK's' ...  ummm yeah, I did.   I had to.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 28, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> I purposely deleted the 'KKK's' ...  ummm yeah, I did.   I had to.



 LOL at the KKK taking a positive stand.  Hot mess.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2012)

Belle Du Jour said:


> LOL at the KKK taking a positive stand.  Hot mess.



Belle Du Jour

  I know, right.    

I'm definitely not lining up with them.   

I was just posting things that I've found on the Inna' Net.   I must be bored, but serious too.   You know how I am about 'Marriage'.   

And Lady Belle, I will never forget the wonderful post you shared about Marriage in the 'chicken' thread.  It still blesses my heart.  

I'm gonna start a new thread, 'What does marriage mean to you?'


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2012)

I like this one better... 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=652909


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 28, 2012)

Rick Scott is crazy (R) Florida.....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Rick Scott is crazy (R) Florida.....



Nice & Wavy ...



Spill it...  



Precious Wavy,  my daughther voted today (she and Hubby).  

And Sis, guess what?  She voted for Virgil... 

   

The first in the 'Shimmie' family to vote 3rd party.   

Check this out... she made a post on her FB page how relieved she was not having to vote the two major parties, and of course she got some flack as a result.     

But guess what?  

Now you know, I don't do FB, however her posts and updates come into my home email alerts each time she updates or someone makes a post that reply to or like.    

I hope you're sitting down for this one.   

My daughter calls me and she says, 'MOM' don't say anything.   I'm like,  huh     "Mom', I got some flack for who I didn't vote for today on my FB page and if it came into your email, please don't respond to her, let it go.  

   

Now why did I have to answer my phone BEFORE I saw that email.   Cause there it was, plain as day, looking at me, beckoning me to ... um... well, um....  

Well, I don't do FB anyway ... But I sure was headed to that page.  

Man!   My daughter the 'moderator.'    


   Hi pebbles....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 29, 2012)

He's coo coo for cocopuffs...I can't with him

   So cool!!!  I love it!  Dh and I are going tomorrow and we are excited to be voting for Virgil too!!! 

I love you daughter...she is all right!!!  I can't believe the amount of christians (some pastor friends) who are voting for Romney...I just don't get it.  I spoke about Virgil and they just look at me like and I look at them like 

I'm proud of her...she is a woman after God's own heart!!!  Tell her I said so!

You are too funny....I know you wanted to go on FB and have a few words...lol.  You did good, Shimmie...you did good!



Shimmie said:


> @Nice & Wavy ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pebbles (Oct 29, 2012)

Shimmie  Thanks, sis. I really needed that today.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> He's coo coo for cocopuffs...I can't with him
> 
> So cool!!!  I love it!  Dh and I are going tomorrow and we are excited to be voting for Virgil too!!!
> 
> ...





pebbles said:


> Shimmie  Thanks, sis. I really needed that today.



I love you both so much... my true sisters     You know it was hard for me to stay away from that FB message.   My daughter knows her 'Mom' all too well.    So do you two as well...  

The east coast is 'braced' for the storm.  I'm praying  for everyone, not just for me and my loved ones, but all up and east coast for all to be safe and sound.   

I'm praying that we will be able to keep power.   Right now I'm up doing my hair treatments.   Might as well.  Everthing is closed here in Maryland.  I'm glad to have free time off work, however, I want everyone safe.  

For you, pebbles, be safe in this weather.  

Nice & Wavy...  hugs to you and Pastor A.


----------



## momi (Oct 31, 2012)

THANK YOU SHIMMIE!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 31, 2012)

momi said:


> THANK YOU SHIMMIE!!!



 momi.   How you doin' sweet lady?  

Did you 'see' how my daughter had to 'reel' me in from posting on her FB page, after someone blasted her for not voting for either candidate, because she voted 3rd party instead?    My daughter call me quick, fast and in a hurry, to keep me from responding.  

 

Now as 'gentle' as I am, what could I have said in reply....


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Rick Scott is crazy (R) Florida.....


 
I know... Matter of Fact I live in the Capitol, and he is wrecking shop right here!

I am very glad he is behind Marriage but he gets no love from me due to the racism and power he uses to keep many Floridians down.

IMO he can come off that list like the KKK. I really hate how he and OTHER politicians USE Christianity to disguise their digust for other Christians who are trying to improve their lives. When he got elected I prayed this man would do the right thing. I am so disappointed (as are many Republicans who voted for him) in how he has treated Public/State Workers in the very city he works in. He is like a wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 19, 2015)

Interesting list     Good to know


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 19, 2015)

Ivonnovi said:


> Interesting list  Good to know


 
I remember this thread.   This list needs to be updated.


----------

